# Toy Recommendations for Teething Puppies?



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello everyone

I was wondering if anyone has any good toy recommendations for a teething cockapoo puppy. Scarlett is chewing through all of her toys! She is really good about not chewing furniture or anything in the house, but she is destroying her toys quicker than I can buy them. She chews pieces right off, and then I end up throwing them out because I don't want her ingesting them. I am going to try putting a tea towel in the freezer for her to chew, and she does enjoy carrots in the freezer but I don't give them to her all of the time. She really loves her chew toys and I love that she doesn't chew the furniture, but I can't afford to buy a new toy after 5 minutes of chewing! 

I have tried a lot of the Nylabone puppy teething toys and so far none of them have lasted very long. 

She also has a kong, but it isn't her favourite thing to chew, she just gets the treat out of the middle and leaves it. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

A cheep dish cloth. damp with a nott in the middle pop in the freezer then give it to her when its frozen. the ice is a natural anasthetic. then give it a rinse and re freez or put in the wash and freez when clean.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Get the kong wubba...that one was one of Lady's faves when she was teething. 
Lady ate right through a nylabone and had bad tummy issues because of it.
Give her ice, and keep giving the frozen towels.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lady amanda said:


> Get the kong wubba...that one was one of Lady's faves when she was teething.
> Lady ate right through a nylabone and had bad tummy issues because of it.
> Give her ice, and keep giving the frozen towels.


I dont understand whay nylabones are so popular. You are letting you dog ingest plastic. People freek out if they eat a plastic kids toy but it ok to eat a plastic bone. they also become very jagged and can make the dogs gums bleed. 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Kendal - we are going to keep going with the dish cloth, I am just looking to add some variety to what she is chewing on. Thank you for your quick reply!

Amanda - Scarlett has a kong wubba, and she does like it, but she doesn't use it as a chew toy. We play quite a bit of fetch and other games with it, but for whatever reason, she won't chew it. It is a great toy though!

Nylabone really seems to offer a lot of "chew" toys, and Scarlett loves the actual edible Nylabone bones. But I agree with you, Kendal, that many of these toys aren't safe, I keep having to take them away from her so that she doesn't swallow plastic! I haven't tried any of the really hard ones though that are supposed to be for powerful chewers.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I bought the one for powerful chewers, it is so hard that lady didn't even care to touch it. Get her a stag bar, or deer antler for chewing if she is a real big chewer, it is edible, and good for them.


----------



## lizzysmudge (Oct 24, 2011)

Like this thread as smudge has started loosing her baby teeth, she les the frozen carrot, but have not tried the cloth..........what a brilliant idea............just going to put one in the freezer now!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Must have missed the the start of this thread. What was the thing with the dish cloth. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for those other suggestions Amanda. She smelled a stag bar at the store one day and thought that she liked it, so I might have to pick one up for her!

Jeanie - Kendal suggested tying a knot in an old dish cloth, getting it a bit wet, and then putting it in the freezer. I have heard many good things about these on the boards - the cockapoos seem to love chewing on them!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Scarlett said:


> Thanks for those other suggestions Amanda. She smelled a stag bar at the store one day and thought that she liked it, so I might have to pick one up for her!
> 
> Jeanie - Kendal suggested tying a knot in an old dish cloth, getting it a bit wet, and then putting it in the freezer. I have heard many good things about these on the boards - the cockapoos seem to love chewing on them!


Oh that sounds like a really good idea, 

Must try that now 😄

Thanks x 


Jeanie x


----------



## Decson (Mar 5, 2012)

If she seems in pain or really irritated, you can put on a little bit of bonjela gel on her gums the one you get for babies, thats what the vet advised with Bailey as his gums were quite inflamed worked a treat. Though it took several attempts as he always tried to lick it off my finger.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie didn't destroy any toys whilst teething or since, so not sure if this helps. 

But she loved to chew on a soft toy rather than a hard toy whilst teething.


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bo likes a knotted rope toy I got her. It's like twisted thick rope with a knot at each end. She likes running up the hall after it when I throw it for her.


----------

